
Show HN: Leave a message – a after hours fun project using Elixir/Phoenix/React - DerKobe
http://leave-a-message.online/
======
half0wl
Haha, this is pretty fun.

Will you be sharing the source? I'd love to see how state is stored on the
back-end.

~~~
DerKobe
Haven't really got time to clean it up but here it goes :-)
[https://github.com/DerKobe/fridge](https://github.com/DerKobe/fridge)

